# 35p dli question



## yakapo (Mar 31, 2014)

I was wondering if all 35ps go to California for DLI for the language portion of their training. before now I was excited about getting out and seeing the other coast of this amazing country, but due to some recent family developments it would be smarter for me to attend language training in Washington. Both my wife and I grew up in the DC area, and would be able to deal with the problem allowing me to focus on my studies. I'm just trying to set myself up for success and and any help is much appreciated. Also if there is a specific language list that's in the DC school, that would be good information to know.


----------



## Brill (Mar 31, 2014)

Typically it's not for IETers but cross-training into low-density languages (among other things).

http://www.dliflc.edu/dliwashington.html

Check out their FAQs but it's CLEAR that attending DLI-W is not up to the student.


----------



## yakapo (Mar 31, 2014)

lindy said:


> Typically it's not for IETers but cross-training into low-density languages (among other things).
> 
> http://www.dliflc.edu/dliwashington.html
> 
> Check out their FAQs but it's CLEAR that attending DLI-W is not up to the student.


Yeah I see now that I would have no control over it... do you think that my question might be better directed towards branch?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 31, 2014)

Yak...  you are going to go where the Army sends you, period, it's training, the Big Green will not make allowances for one soldier to go to a non DoD (DC is DoS/FBI) school for the final phase of MOS training...  It sounds cold as hell, but suck it up buttercup, you are not special and are going where you are assigned - your family issues outside of how they affect and effect your performance of your job/clearance/reputation of the Army and your Unit are moot.  Unless you are a Flag Officer...

Again, Suck it up and do the best with what you are issued and ordered.

ETA-
I just saw the second set of postings - DO NOT, I say again, DO NOT approach Branch with that request unless you really do not want your job as a 35P and want to get reclassed to something you are going to hate with a flag to reenlistment.  rocking the Boat and asking for special treatment in the course of your training is not going to be taken well by Tradoc or your gaining command.


----------



## yakapo (Mar 31, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Yak...  you are going to go where the Army sends you, period, it's training, the Big Green will not make allowances for one soldier to go to a non DoD (DC is DoS/FBI) school for the final phase of MOS training...  It sounds cold as hell, but suck it up buttercup, you are not special and are going where you are assigned - your family issues outside of how they affect and effect your performance of your job/clearance/reputation of the Army and your Unit are moot.  Unless you are a Flag Officer...
> 
> Again, Suck it up and do the best with what you are issued and ordered.
> 
> ...


Understood, thank you for the warning before I asked. We'll just have to suck it up... it's only about a year anyways, it's do-able


----------



## Brill (Mar 31, 2014)

yakapo said:


> Yeah I see now that I would have no control over it... do you think that my question might be better directed towards branch?



They always have openings in Korea!


----------

